# Update address info ?



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

I filed my taxes (via snail mail) on or about April 15th (out of habit).

We own a foreign house which has an address - but there is a better chance we will receive mail to our PO box (in Mexico) than to the house - so I used that as our address on the tax form.

We moved a while back and recently purchased a second PO box closer to our new house. We have maintained the old box and as mail arrives we make a point of switching addresses.

This week we received snail mail from EFTPS to our old box. First I went on line but was told I needed to contact the IRS to change our address info. Well the IRS phone messaging system has no option even close to getting that done - and no choice to 'talk to an operator'.

Finally my question : Will the IRS update the address information AUTOMATICALLY using the information I provided on this year's tax forms ?

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

chuck846 said:


> Finally my question : Will the IRS update the address information AUTOMATICALLY using the information I provided on this year's tax forms ?


According to IRS Tax Topic 157, yes.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

BBCWatcher said:


> According to IRS Tax Topic 157, yes.


Great Thanks !

While I was listening to the menu options on the phone yesterday one of the options was something like 'To request a tax TRANSCRIPT press 2'. Do you have any idea what THAT is ?

Edit : Answer to self - I just found THIS
https://www.irs.gov/individuals/tax-return-transcript-types-and-ways-to-order-them


----------



## AKIF.M (May 24, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> Great Thanks !
> 
> While I was listening to the menu options on the phone yesterday one of the options was something like 'To request a tax TRANSCRIPT press 2'. Do you have any idea what THAT is ?
> 
> ...


Address gets updated through change of address of filing or any kind of new filing(mail or electronic).


----------

